# IT Security Specialist 262112-ACS



## ertarun (Apr 5, 2016)

Dear Members,

I intend to get my ACS done. I working in information security domain with a total experience of 5.9 years. According to me best suitable code can be ICT security specialist.

But I am a little worried on what should be captured in Roles and Responsibilities letter.

1) Can someone help with a sample R&R which they submitted to ACS against ICT security specialist code 262112 and got positive assessment.

2) Also, I am B.Tech In ECE and Distance MBA(PGDBA in Operations Management). Can someone help me understand what points can I expect to be deducted from my work exp. Though I can demonstrate my work exp in Information Security from Day 1 of my work exp.

3) When do you suggest me to get ACS done? Now or shall I wait for another 2 months so that new SOL and CSOL are out.

Thanks in advance. 

Please dont hesitate to point me out to any existing similar post. Unfortunately I was not able to search any similar most recent thread.

Thanks
Tarun


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1. Check Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf which has a sample reference letter and ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf which lists relevant skills and units (subjects) requirement for each occupation assessed by ACS.

2. I would suggest you wait for 3 more months because there are chances that ECE will be graded as ICT Minor, and it does not not seem to be closely related to 'IT Security'. Cannot say for sure though as we do not know the subject matter from your ECE qualification. Check page#8 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf for ICT Major/ Minor assessment criteria, and page#3 for "Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Minor". ICT Minor and not closely related to the nominated occupation (262112 in your case) requires 6 years of work experience. If you don't possess these many years of experience, the result will be negative and you will end up losing the assessment fees. In case if ECE is assessed as ICT Major, they will most likely deduct 4 years as your degree isn't closely related to IT Security.

3. As said in #2 above, I suggest you wait until you complete 6 years of work experience. But in case if you are certain that it indeed would qualify as ICT Major (comparison of your subjects from ECE with core-units required for 262112), then get assessed now rather than to wait. Nobody here can say about changes in SOL/ CSOL/ immigration-program in the upcoming year.


----------



## ertarun (Apr 5, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Check Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf which has a sample reference letter and ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf which lists relevant skills and units (subjects) requirement for each occupation assessed by ACS.
> 
> 2. I would suggest you wait for 3 more months because there are chances that ECE will be graded as ICT Minor, and it does not not seem to be closely related to 'IT Security'. Cannot say for sure though as we do not know the subject matter from your ECE qualification. Check page#8 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf for ICT Major/ Minor assessment criteria, and page#3 for "Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Minor". ICT Minor and not closely related to the nominated occupation (262112 in your case) requires 6 years of work experience. If you don't possess these many years of experience, the result will be negative and you will end up losing the assessment fees. In case if ECE is assessed as ICT Major, they will most likely deduct 4 years as your degree isn't closely related to IT Security.
> 
> 3. As said in #2 above, I suggest you wait until you complete 6 years of work experience. But in case if you are certain that it indeed would qualify as ICT Major (comparison of your subjects from ECE with core-units required for 262112), then get assessed now rather than to wait. Nobody here can say about changes in SOL/ CSOL/ immigration-program in the upcoming year.



Dear, Thanks a ton for a quick reply.

I know some people who were B.Tech in ECE and got their assessment done through ACS. According to them, ACS did not deduct anything in their case though they were working in IT and yet B.tech ECE.

I am absolutely willing to wait till July, But I was trying to be ready with ACS and PTE and file an EOI the moment new quota is released.

But I dont know what to do :boxing:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

It cannot be that ACS did not deduct anything (unless they got assessed sometime in or before 2013). They probably haven't interpreted the ACS result correctly. See if these threads help:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...658-eoi-edit-work-experience.html#post9506002

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cessing-timelines-2015-a-118.html#post9684618

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cessing-timelines-2015-a-118.html#post9684618


----------



## ertarun (Apr 5, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> It cannot be that ACS did not deduct anything (unless they got assessed sometime in or before 2013). They probably haven't interpreted the ACS result correctly. See if these threads help:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...658-eoi-edit-work-experience.html#post9506002
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree with you. But as far as I remember, the guy also uploaded a PDF detailing the syllabus of B.Tech ECE subjects. May be that's the reason. 

Rest, he is in sydney now. So must have been through entire process.


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

My situation is almost similar to you. I am a BE in Electrical and Electronics with very few IT related subjects.. To name a few, C++, C#, logic design and Artificial intelligence (elective in final year) To my pleasant surprise, my bachelors was assessed as ICT Major!!. I suggest there is no need for you to wait for skills assessment. Because, if your current work is assessed as relavant, you have the option of putting a no end date on your EOI(If you are still employed).

PS: My skill code is in the same occupation group as yours

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

@OP... I am not sure about your friend's case, but remember to interpret the ACS result and claim points accordingly. We know there have been problems and even visa rejections in some cases when points were incorrectly claimed. Most recent such thread here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/1031098-mismatch-points.html

Thanks for the info @Varun. I'll make a note of this regarding ECE. Can you also help us with your university name?


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> @OP... I am not sure about your friend's case, but remember to interpret the ACS result and claim points accordingly. We know there have been problems and even visa rejections in some cases when points were incorrectly claimed. Most recent such thread here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/1031098-mismatch-points.html
> 
> Thanks for the info @Varun. I'll make a note of this regarding ECE. Can you also help us with your university name?


University - VTU, Belgaum. Also, mine was EEE, not ECE.
Another point to be added, out of my total experience of 7+ years, 4 years were deducted by ACS


----------



## ertarun (Apr 5, 2016)

varun86 said:


> University - VTU, Belgaum. Also, mine was EEE, not ECE.
> Another point to be added, out of my total experience of 7+ years, 4 years were deducted by ACS


.

Dear Varun,

Thanks for the answer!!

I got to know we need to add some additional document containing our syllabus along with educational documents of B.Tech ECE. Can you help with any details on this. 

Secondly, My total exp as of now is 5.9. If 4 years are deducted, I will not be able to claim any point for work exp. 

Also some say that min of 6 yrs exp is reqd in case they consider my B.Tech ECE as ICT minor with not closely related work exp. 

SO what should I do next ? When is the right time for me to send docs for ACS ?

Thanks in anticipation. :juggle:


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

ertarun said:


> .
> 
> Dear Varun,
> 
> ...


I did not add any additional documents regarding the course content. Only my transcripts, which only had the subject names and the marks i scored in the exams. ACS looks at the assessments holistically, rather than as a sum of individual episodes. In my case, i selected the RPL route. I did this because, like you, even i was not sure if my education was at the required level. I suggest you take that route as well.

However, another option is to just use the skill assessment without RPL. In that scenario, if the assessing officer feels your education and your R&R is not sufficient to finalise your application, they will ask for RPL + 55$. The only drawback being, you may not have enough time to build your RPL. I think they will give you one month to prepare


----------



## ertarun (Apr 5, 2016)

varun86 said:


> I did not add any additional documents regarding the course content. Only my transcripts, which only had the subject names and the marks i scored in the exams. ACS looks at the assessments holistically, rather than as a sum of individual episodes. In my case, i selected the RPL route. I did this because, like you, even i was not sure if my education was at the required level. I suggest you take that route as well.
> 
> However, another option is to just use the skill assessment without RPL. In that scenario, if the assessing officer feels your education and your R&R is not sufficient to finalise your application, they will ask for RPL + 55$. The only drawback being, you may not have enough time to build your RPL. I think they will give you one month to prepare


Thanks for the answer. Can you please help me understand whats RPL. Have hear lot on this but honestly now idea. If you could give me a direction to work upon, I will then research accordingly. 

thanks


----------



## andrewbaldessin (Apr 15, 2016)

I am glad to know this, thank you


----------



## arjunn (Oct 3, 2015)

ertarun said:


> Thanks for the answer. Can you please help me understand whats RPL. Have hear lot on this but honestly now idea. If you could give me a direction to work upon, I will then research accordingly.
> 
> thanks


Dear etarun, can you please PM me with your contact


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

ertarun said:


> Thanks for the answer. Can you please help me understand whats RPL. Have hear lot on this but honestly now idea. If you could give me a direction to work upon, I will then research accordingly.
> 
> thanks


Hi,

RPL FAQs: Please go through this PDF. There are further links within the document which will give you additional information as well as a template.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/12659/Recognition-of-Prior-Learning-RPL.pdf

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## ertarun (Apr 5, 2016)

varun86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> RPL FAQs: Please go through this PDF. There are further links within the document which will give you additional information as well as a template.
> 
> ...



Thanks Varun.


----------



## SudarshanPahwa (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Varun,

My situation is similar to yours. I completed my B.E in Electrical and Electronics which is affiliated to VTU. Currently, I have 4 Years 1 month of work experience and my job profile is of a software engineer (ANZSCO code 261313). I am planning to submit my profile to the ACS soon. I am thinking of applying for the ICT minor category. Following are the subjects which I feel are computer/communication based. Please let me know your thoughts about their suitability.

1) Computer Concepts And C Programming
2) Computer Aided Engineering Drawing
3) Computer Programming Lab
4) Analog Electronic Circuits
5) Logic Design
6) Network Analysis
7) Analog Electronics Lab
8) Logic Design Lab
9) MicroControllers
10) Control Systems
11) Microcontrollers Lab
12) Signals and Systems
13) Digital Signal Processing
14) Control Systems Lab
15) Computer Techniques in Power System Analysis.

Any other help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

*ICT Security Specialist - EOI*

Dear All,

I am writing to seek insight from senior members of the forum regarding my EOI going through for NSW & Victoria. To be precise, I have 60(including age, education, PTE etc.) plus another 5 points which would sum up-to 65 points. 

And above it I have 8+ years of experience and done with my ACS(for ICT Security Specialist) a week back and received a positive report. Alongside of aforementioned, I do possess information security certifications like CISSP, CISA, CEH, CHFI, CCSK, ISO 27001:2001 LA, ITIL v3, MCTIP and currently preparing for my CISM. 

So, on this note, I would like to understand on the possibility or chances of my invite receiving a positive node from the NSW or Victoria. Any enlightenment would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks in advance  :fingerscrossed: !!!!!!!


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey Varun,

I would like to clarify the State nomination details for system administrator.

One of my friend has also applied for the job code, does this job code specific to SA or he might get chance to get for NSW??


----------



## yogi_on_wheels (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi

I am also Cyber security consultant with more than 10 years experience and qualified CISSP. I am interested in filing ACS but I do not know if that is enough. I have other vendor certifications as well like from Cisco & Checkpoint


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

yogi_on_wheels said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also Cyber security consultant with more than 10 years experience and qualified CISSP. I am interested in filing ACS but I do not know if that is enough. I have other vendor certifications as well like from Cisco & Checkpoint


would suggest you go through Point calculator for AU PR. if your points are above 60+ it definitely makes more sense to go for PTE exam followed by ACS assessment.


----------



## Deposh (Sep 2, 2016)

yogi_on_wheels said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also Cyber security consultant with more than 10 years experience and qualified CISSP. I am interested in filing ACS but I do not know if that is enough. I have other vendor certifications as well like from Cisco & Checkpoint


Vendor certificates have no extra points in ACS.


----------



## skm1232 (Jul 10, 2016)

*Applying for ICT Security Specialist*

Hi All, 

Need your assistance pls. 

I have done bachelors in Network Administration & Design and Computer security. Below were my modules. 

Project methods and professionalism
Introduction to information warfare
Network Security Fundamentals
Applied IT Project
Advanced Network services
Information Security
Information Services management
IT Security Management
Database Security
Computer Forensics
Computer Facilities Security
Server Administration Fundamentals

Computer Fundamentals
System and Database Design
Computer Security
Applied Communications
Systems Analysis
Communicating in an IT Environment
Programming Principles
Operating systems
Active Directory services
Network Infrastructure Administration
Computer System Administration
Enterprise Administration


While my modules seem quite close to the ICT security specialist, my work experience was as mostly in network security. But the ICT Security specialist descriptions list more of database related tasks. 

My jobs after graduation were
- Network Engineer (7 months)
- Junior Network security analyst (1 yr 10 months)
- security Engineer (1 year 8 months)


If I apply for ACS Assessment with ICT Security Specialist, will it be +ve... If +ve, will it deduct 2 years or 4 years for experience. Please advise.


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi Guys,

My wife has done Bachelor in arts (with only one computer subject)
Then did 1year PGDCA in computer science after that she has completed
MCS in computer science with lateral entry.

Please tell me will it be considered ICT major.

Please reply

Thanks


----------

